# I call it Indian Tobacco



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

[attachment=0:3r71qbkj]Indian Tabacco.JPG[/attachment:3r71qbkj]What is this plant's name? It grows about 2 ft. high and matures with brownish red seeds about 1/3 of the top of the plant has these seeds. I'm trying to find the "real" name of the plant and how it got the name Indian Tobacco.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Ever smoke it?


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Nope. I quite smoking 38 years ago.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Looks like a wild version of milo, but I could be WAY off.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Dunno what it is called either but it reminds me of hunting pheasants in the fall


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

> Chaser wrote: Looks like a wild version of milo


That was what I would call it also.
[attachment=0:2ii3r7e5]milo.jpg[/attachment:2ii3r7e5]


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Milo has round pea shaped seeds, these have flat thin seeds.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

When I was young I was told the indians ground it up for flour???

We always called it milo when I was a kid and we would eat the seeds. It looks like it might be "red milo"



> Milo or Grain Sorghum
> Milo or Grain Sorghum is used for general wildlife cover and for chopping. Milo is used in the South where it does well in a warmer climate. Most varieties will get 3'-4 1/2' tall. We use Milo in the North in our Soybean-Milo mix that is used for forage. Many bags are also sold to use in food plots for wildlife. However, do not use for horse hay or pasture.


[attachment=0:1i41crnw]red milo.jpg[/attachment:1i41crnw]

I don't know if it has flat seeds. :?:


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I would say Rumex Crispus, also called Curled (curly) Dock.
They called this Indian Tobacco.

[attachment=0:23cm73x1]Rumex_patientia.jpg[/attachment:23cm73x1]


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Not sure what the proper name of it is called. The geese sure love that stuff after a good hard rain. I've had some fun goose shoots in that stuff!


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

I've always heard it called nick-a-nick, which I have assumed was the indian word for the plant. I remember trying to smoke some as a kid, but there wasn't anything remarkable about it as I recall.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Bowgy...That's it! Thank you so much, it was driving me crazy to try and think of what normal folks called it. Curly dock!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Ever smoke it?


Yes, it's not very good.


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Yup, curly dock. Roots make a great dye, and it has medicinal properties.


----------

